# Early G519 Columbia Stuff



## altapat (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi Cabers,
This needs clarification.
I recently acquired some Columbia parts. On my observations, the handlebars, stem , chainring and cranks are originallly nickel plated. Then covered with OD. Obviously, the red paint was done in the later part. 
I’m thinking these are from the early Columbia produced in 1942 like in the photos.
-Alvin


----------



## altapat (Aug 12, 2021)

…


----------



## Mercian (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi @altapat 

@blackcat has some very early Columbia G519's so is probably the best person to help. (Though it's holiday season in France, so he may not be around to see this at the moment).

On the other hand, I'd be interested to know if the pedals are the Torrington 8's with the the curved rather than pointed back plate. This is a rare thing to see on these pedals.

Also, I think the stand is the version occasionally seen on Huffman bikes, though better pictures would confirm it (and, if it were for sale, I'd be interested in it).

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## altapat (Aug 12, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @altapat
> 
> @blackcat has some very early Columbia G519's so is probably the best person to help. (Though it's holiday season in France, so he may not be around to see this at the moment).
> 
> ...



Hey Adrian,
Thanks for your quick reply. I checked the pedals but they’re unmarked. Front and back plates are curved. Not sure if they’re legit T8s or replacement. 
I’m planning to use them ( all the parts) for my G519 project . So won’t sell any. 
Alvin


----------



## altapat (Aug 12, 2021)

The Kickstand.


----------



## altapat (Aug 12, 2021)

Bars and Stem


----------



## blackcat (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello;
You have found beautiful things.
For your restoration of your G519, you can only use the handlebars without the stem, the saddle, the complete crankset and the truss bars.
In fact, the parts you have, come from a COLUMBIA bike of 1941 as in the color photo (who is not G519), this has nothing to do with the start of production of the G519 end 1941 and 1942.
These are 2 generation of totally different bikes: frame, fenders, chain guard, kickstand, stem, wheels, bell, pedals...
This is only  my point of view... 😺
Regards;
Serge


----------



## altapat (Aug 12, 2021)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> You have found beautiful things.
> For your restoration of your G519, you can only use the handlebars without the stem the saddle, the complete crankset and the truss bars.
> In fact, the parts you have, come from a COLUMBIA bike of 1941 as in the color photo, this has nothing to do with the start of production of the G519 end 1941 and 1942.
> ...



I appreciate your comments Serge . As for the meantime, I’ll try to dig more info on the early Columbia G519. Hopefully, in the future I find more old photos and references on this.


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 13, 2021)

You have very good parts there Alvin. I'm very interested to see what you build. 
When it's done we'll go for a ride down by Jones Beach.


----------



## altapat (Aug 13, 2021)

DaGasMan said:


> You have very good parts there Alvin. I'm very interested to see what you build.
> When it's done we'll go for a ride down by Jones Beach.



Hey Pete,
I’m still searching for early frame with curved tube. I bet it’s gonna be a pretty ride down there 🏖.


----------



## Goldslinger (Aug 13, 2021)

My very early Columbia has chrome wheels that were yellow primed and painted OD. The head set is painted chrome also.


----------



## Mercian (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi Alvin,

So it's looking like these are from a pre G519 bike. What a pity the rest didn't survive, I'd have loved to have known more details about it.

Thanks for the additional pictures of the stand and pedals. The stand, as it happens, isn't the model I'm looking for, but seems to be the same as the photo you have. I think made by the same company, just different models.

The pedals are also a little different to the G519 type with curved backs, but if they're off a prewar model, I guess that shouldn't be surprising.

Here is an example of the G519 pedal:









						Sold - Torrington 8 wooden Right Pedal | Archive (sold)
					

$10 shipped




					thecabe.com
				




It would be interesting to know if the handlebars were made by Torrington. Some prewar bars of this type were made by other companies.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 14, 2021)

altapat said:


> Hey Adrian,
> Thanks for your quick reply. I checked the pedals but they’re unmarked. Front and back plates are curved. Not sure if they’re legit T8s or replacement.
> I’m planning to use them ( all the parts) for my G519 project . So won’t sell any.
> Alvin
> ...



Aren't these Persons pedals?


----------



## altapat (Aug 14, 2021)

fat tire trader said:


> Aren't these Persons pedals?



I have no idea at all. Don’t see any marks.


----------



## altapat (Aug 14, 2021)

Goldslinger said:


> My very early Columbia has chrome wheels that were yellow primed and painted OD. The head set is painted chrome also.



Cool very interesting. That’s a confirmation of this photo. Some parts are not Olive Drab. These early G519s also have different bell, toolbag, pedals, grips, kickstand.


----------



## GI41 (Jun 6, 2022)

I am new to Bicycle collecting an am very interested in learning all I can. I recently purchased from a barn this 1941 Columbia.  I believe it is a June of 41.  It has had a few coats of paint on it but after citrus strip and power washing it reveled all the parts had matching original GI paint underneath.  The handle bars were also marked I believe Torrington but I will have to see. The main crank gear was chromed and now in hindsight appears to have never been painted.  I will let the pictures speak for themselves.  I can post more pictures when I get home or if Boz sees this post he can post the pictures he and his friend took at the Reading WWII Weekend. Sadly a former owner primed the frame and the citris strip did little to remove the primer so only small spots of original paint could be seen on it.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jun 6, 2022)

Let me be the first to say Congratulations on such a great find.  😃 
What is the serial number?


----------



## GI41 (Jun 7, 2022)

Thank you very much. I’m very excited about it.  I can’t seem to find the picture I took of it. I will re send it when I get home from my business trip this week. If I remember correctly it was an H6 and F1xxxxx serial number. If Boz sees this post I believe he has a picture of it and the hubs and spokes. He is more than welcome to post those pictures.


----------



## Goldslinger (Jun 7, 2022)

Congrats, great find. What is the date code on the rear hub?


----------



## GI41 (Jun 7, 2022)

I will take more pictures Friday, but we did not find a date on it. He said it was the correct hub but not dated. He did say it had military heavy spokes but couldn’t find a date on the hub.  The front fender never had any holes for the headlight.  The seller did give me an NOS in the box with all the paper packets, and hardware headlight but I won’t be installing it since this bike appears to be untouched since 41.


----------



## Bozman (Jun 7, 2022)

I had the privilege to look over this fine bicycle for about 2 hours at the Reading WW2 weekend.  Truly a great early 1941 Army pre contract G519.  Everything on this bike matches the Pics from Bermuda.  The rear 36-10 Morrow Hub does not have a date code stamped on it.   A chromed hub.  I'm helping the owner finish out the restoration by helping him with the seat restoration.


----------



## Bozman (Jun 7, 2022)

Here is a full shot of this bike.  Needs good coke bottle grips and saddle leather but otherwise a complete pre contract G519.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 8, 2022)

I have one of these chain guards if anyone needs one PM me.


----------



## Pvtryanww2 (Jan 4, 2023)

Bozman said:


> Here is a full shot of this bike.  Needs good coke bottle grips and saddle leather but otherwise a complete pre contract G519.
> 
> View attachment 1641849



Where can this type of bike be found


----------



## Mercian (Thursday at 12:25 AM)

Hi @Pvtryanww2 

A provable real one would be orders of magnitude harder to find than a G519. We don't know how many were made, but probably only in very small numbers.

They appear to be fairly standard mid 1941 models, with heavy duty wheels, etc.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

